
RPCS3 Inside Look: A Deep-Dive into Hardware and Performance Scaling - Parseus
https://rpcs3.net/blog/2020/08/21/hardware-performance-scaling/
======
tbrock
Intel: still the undisputed king of single thread performance. For some
applications that’s all that matters.

~~~
sb057
Still charging a king's ransom, too. Looking on Amazon right now, the i9-9900K
(which reached 32.3 FPS) costs 422.59 USD, compared to R7 3700X (which reached
28.0 FPS), which costs 329.99 USD.

That's a nearly 2:1 ratio for performance/price scaling.

~~~
csdreamer7
Current price for the R7 3700X on amazon is $289.99. That is one thing about
AMD's prices, they fall over time.

I know this because I bought a 3700X recently. I debated buying online vs
getting a 3700X for 269.99 in-store in Microcenter.

------
jy14898
I wonder what memory they used with the Ryzen builds, as the memory frequency
may decide the FCLK which affects some (all?) core to core communication speed

------
ngcc_hk
PciE 4.0?

